# Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8 lens



## Josh220 (Apr 24, 2010)

I can never find enough dedicated threads for lenses when I am researching an upcoming purchase, so I wanted to get a thread started with my initial impressions in which I can update as I go along in hopes that it helps someone out in the future who is looking for this lens. I received my Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8 a few days ago and so far I absolutely love this lens. I haven't had a chance to shoot with it too much yet but from what I have done thus far, it's very sharp even wide open at f/2.8. (Low light inside the house). I expect it to be even sharper in better lighting and when I can stop it down to it's "sweet spot."

Initial impressions on build quality: Built like a rock. It's a solid chunk of metal and definitely does not disappoint. It makes my 18-200 feel like a little plastic toy. It is a bit on the heavy side though, which may be an issue for some. My D300 is dwarfed by this lens unless I put the grip on 

I will continue to update this thread as I get more use with the lens, as well as post test shots 

Here are a few shots I took today when I was bored. Gives you an idea of it's size and build quality:


















Size: From left to right- 24-70mm, 18-200mm, 12-24mm. 






Shot these with my little 35mm f/1.8 since the 24-70 was in the shots.


----------



## Josh220 (May 31, 2010)

Here's a test shot:






So far I am very impressed with this lens. It's very sharp and I can't wait to take it with me to Hawaii to give it a proper break-in.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats - the 24-70 2.8 is an outstanding lens.  Pricey, but without a doubt the best value (and most used piece of glass) in my bag!  Enjoy, and don't forget to bring your CPOL to Hawaii, it will be worth it when you've made the trek up to the top of Diamond Head!


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 1, 2010)

tirediron said:


> Congrats - the 24-70 2.8 is an outstanding lens.  Pricey, but without a doubt the best value (and most used piece of glass) in my bag!  Enjoy, and don't forget to bring your CPOL to Hawaii, it will be worth it when you've made the trek up to the top of Diamond Head!



CPOL = polarizer?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 1, 2010)

CPOL=circular polarizer, yup...


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 1, 2010)

Derrel said:


> CPOL=circular polarizer, yup...



Thought so 

I've got that covered!


----------

